# Wyoming Tag Numbers



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

No more forky delight in region G or H.

Cow Bison Tags were reduced to 50 - I'll find out next week when to expect my refund.

Moose Tags in unit 26 were cut by 8 to 32 - Another refund check coming.

Sheep Tags in unit 8 remained the same - Which means another refund check coming.

Goat Tags in unit 2 were reduced by 4 - Which means another refund check coming.

After, the OIL results next week. I should have a good idea on where to put in for Deer, Elk, and Pronghorn.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regulations#Big-Game


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good luck, hope we both don't get a refund check.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

katorade said:


> Good luck, hope we both don't get a refund check.


We can just both put the refund check to good use in the super tag pool.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Im expecting a refund check next week as well.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i know most on here don't hunt does but it seems there were some cuts in the type 6 and 7 tags for antelope this year as well.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Of the two antelope areas I was looking at for doe hunts, the one I really wanted to go hunt got cut by 60% but the other remained unchanged. 

A 60% cut means I went from probably draw to probably won't draw. It's a bummer for this year, but probably best for the future of the herds.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

APD said:


> i know most on here don't hunt does but it seems there were some cuts in the type 6 and 7 tags for antelope this year as well.


I don't know about that. I think the majority of us on here hunt does more often than bucks based on the reports over the years. I'm not playing the WY game this year, but hopefully in the next couple years I can start to regularly fit it back into my hunting calendar.


----------

